# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروعي لتصميم الديكور و تنفيذه من المنزل - مشروع مبدعة

## uaeyah

خواتي الفاضلات
حبيت اخبركم عن مشروعي اللي توني بادية فيه و هو من ضمن مشاريع "مبدعة":22 (18): 
اللي يشترط انه يكون من المنزل, انا مصممة ديكور  :12 (79):  مع مجموعة من المصممات الاماراتيات  :12 (19):  في مختلف المجالات الفنية قمنا بتأسيس هذا المشروع من المنزل :22 (24): حيث نصمم و ننفذ بمساعدة الشركات التجارية ضمن عقود باطنية
بالنسبة للاسعار اكيد مناسبة و بتكون معقولة لكن يرجى من الخوات اللي يستفسرن عن السعر فلازم تكون عندنا القياسات و حجم العمل عشان اعطيهن السعر لانه صعب الوصول لسعر من غير معرفة حجم الغرفة او قياساتها..:1 (79): 
هذي بعض اعمالنا للاتصال ارجو طلب الرقم على الخاص















المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## Silk

ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب +^.^+

----------


## مدام ليندا

روووووووووووووووووعة
بالتوفيق يا حلوات
أي مساعده تيونها .. ترى انا حاضرة

----------


## سلرا

> روووووووووووووووووعة
> بالتوفيق يا حلوات
> أي مساعده تيونها .. ترى انا حاضرة


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش اختى انتى شريكتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## miss-bentuae

اختي ماشالله عليج تسلمين على الذوق..
انا عندي قسم صغير الخاصه ...وقسمي مجدتنه بالكامل..
بس عندي الصاله يبالها شويه لمسات ..علما اني انهيت من الاضاءاات والجبس..والارضيه جرانيت..
وقياسها تقريبا 5*6 فهل لج افكار بخصوص الصالة....نسيت اقولج انه فيها طقم كراسي..ومكتب

----------


## العذوب

موفقة حبوبتي 

تعالي ع الخاص أبيج بسالفة

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*مـــاشالله عليـــكم,
موفقين ان شالله :22 (13): 

أنا عندي استفسار عالخاص :22 (5):*

----------


## DesigneR StylisH

ماشالله .. موفقه إنش الله ..

----------


## احلى كرميلا

الله يوفقكم 
ياليت عندنا في السعودية نلاقي بذي السهولة 
ماينفع الشغل عن بعد

----------


## مدام ليندا

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش اختى انتى شريكتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا حبيبتي .. أنا بعد بشتغل ديكور
تعاون وتبادل افكار ، ممكن بعد اذنك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:1 (63):

----------


## rona

> ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب +^.^+


ما شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

> روووووووووووووووووعة
> بالتوفيق يا حلوات
> أي مساعده تيونها .. ترى انا حاضرة


مرحبا يا مدام ليندا و مشكورة حبيبتي على المشاركة
ياريت لو تخبريني بنوعية المساعدة .... لانني فاتحة المكتب في فلة خاصة و عندي مكتب فاضي حاليا للي تبا تستثمر فيه ...الفلة مقسمة اجزاء و انا خذت جزء كبير فيها و عندي مكتب فاضي اريد ااجره للي تباه ياريت تتفضل تكلمني ..... فكرة المكتب في مكان خاص بالسيدات فكرة حلوة و يديدة من نوعها غير انها لها خصوصيتها :22 (22):

----------


## سلرا

> لا حبيبتي .. أنا بعد بشتغل ديكور
> تعاون وتبادل افكار ، ممكن بعد اذنك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:1 (63):


اهاا شكرا لتوضيح واذنج معاج:1 (46):

----------


## نور النهار

ما أحلي ما تفعلة النسء أذا أرادت

----------


## حنين قلبي

ما شاء الله موفقه حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة حبيبها

حجر النوم بعد ولا بس الميالس ممكن الرقم لو سمحتي

----------


## شما المحيربي

روووووووووووووووووووووعة ماشاء الله عليج ربي ايوفقج ان شاء الله ^_^

----------


## مدام ليندا

> مرحبا يا مدام ليندا و مشكورة حبيبتي على المشاركة
> ياريت لو تخبريني بنوعية المساعدة .... لانني فاتحة المكتب في فلة خاصة و عندي مكتب فاضي حاليا للي تبا تستثمر فيه ...الفلة مقسمة اجزاء و انا خذت جزء كبير فيها و عندي مكتب فاضي اريد ااجره للي تباه ياريت تتفضل تكلمني ..... فكرة المكتب في مكان خاص بالسيدات فكرة حلوة و يديدة من نوعها غير انها لها خصوصيتها :22 (22):


مشروع حلو ..
ممكن على الخاص ، موقع الفيلا وقيمة الاستثمار وحجم الموقع
وعندك زبائن وإلا بسوي انا اعلانات 
مشكورة

----------


## أم حبتور

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشالله 

ممكن رقمج ع الخاص حبيبتي ..

^_^

----------


## uaeyah

Silk 

مدام ليندا 

سلرا 

miss-bentuae 

miss-bentuae 

العذوب 

 :Big Grin: eheN 3ooD: 

DesigneR StylisH 

احلى كرميلا 

خواتي العزيزات مشكورين على المرور و الله لا يحرمني من اراءكم

اختي سلرا مشكورة على رسالتج و زيارتج لي .... :22 (22): نورتي المكتب صراحة وان شاء الله يصير بيننا عمل في المستقبل القريب:1 (46):

----------


## miss-bentuae

هلا اختي ممكن رقج على الخاص

----------


## هموم الليالي

ما شاااء الله 
مبدعااااات 
الله يوفقكم ان شاااء الله

----------


## uaeyah

> ما أحلي ما تفعلة النسء أذا أرادت


شكرا يا نور النهار "وما احلى ما يقال فيهن من نساء :22 (29): مثلك يا نور النهار" شهادة اعتز فيها و حياج الله

----------


## سلرا

ما شاء الله ابداع في ابداع والله يطلع من بنات بلادنا,,, يا اخواتى زرت الاخت يواىايه في المكتب مالهم ماشاء الله انبهرت من الفن والابداع في الديكورات وانا الصراحه بدال ما ادفع للغريب انفع بنات بلادى احسن ونويت اسويديكورات بيتى اليديد ان شاء الله عندهم غير انهم اسعارهم حلوه تعاملهم احلا والله يوفقهم

----------


## صاحبة الذوق

الله يوفقج اختي

----------


## ام نووووره

ممكن الرقم على الخاص

----------


## دلوعة البنات

روووووعه ....

----------


## زكية الذكية

ما شالله عليج ...  :Smile:  دومج ذووق

----------


## نورالعيون

> ما شاء الله ابداع في ابداع والله يطلع من بنات بلادنا,,, يا اخواتى زرت الاخت يواىايه في المكتب مالهم ماشاء الله انبهرت من الفن والابداع في الديكورات وانا الصراحه بدال ما ادفع للغريب انفع بنات بلادى احسن ونويت اسويديكورات بيتى اليديد ان شاء الله عندهم غير انهم اسعارهم حلوه تعاملهم احلا والله يوفقهم


ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن شجعتينا نزورهم وين مكتبهم اختى طرشيلى العنوان !؟

----------


## ام_محمد

ممكن الرقم أختي الغالية؟

----------


## جويرية

ماشالله واااايد رووعه 

ممكن رقمج حبوبه

----------


## نورالعيون

اريد العنوان او الرقم بسرعه

----------


## uaeyah

خواتي

GUM

rona 

نور النهار 

حنين قلبي 

دلوعة حبيبها 

شما المحيربي 

مشكــــــــــــــــــورين على المرور و حياكم الله عندنا لرؤية المزيد من الاعمال .... حاليا ضمينا قسم يديد لنشاطنا مع فنانة ايضا محترفة الرسم الاسلامي ...ابدعت اناملها لوحات رائعة من اجل مجالسكم و بيوتكم و غرف النوم و الممرات ايضا .... الكمية بتكون محدودة باسعار خيالية ... و لرؤية اللوحات و الاعمال يرجى طلب الرقم على الخاص

----------


## The Swan

الصرااااحه جنان 
ممكن الرقم على الخاص

----------


## uaeyah

> روووووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشالله 
> 
> ممكن رقمج ع الخاص حبيبتي ..
> 
> ^_^



مشكورة حبيبتي :22 (17):

----------


## yasyeyah

يا ربي يسلم هالذوق

----------


## أم عزيز

بنخليج للمستقبل يالغالية

----------


## uaeyah

خواتي
صاحبة الذوق 
ام نووووره 
دلوعة البنات 
زكية الذكية 
نورالعيون 

مشكورين على مروركم الحلو و الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## سلرا

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## أم رشود

ابداع ماشاء الله 
الله يوفقكن

----------


## أم حسن

ممكن رقمج عالخاص

----------


## BlaCk CaT

ما شاء الله روعه
عندى تصاميم لغرف اليهال ترومون اتسونها؟

----------


## أم عبدالله أحمد

الله يوفقج

----------


## فرصاده

*هلا الغاليه.حلوه الفكره..

انا عندي غرفه مقاسها 6*4

وفيها كنب 3 جهات والجهه الرابعه حاطه تلفزيون ومكتبه..

كم بتكلفني اذا بغير تلبيسه الكنب والستاره

ولون الجدار واسوي حركه في الجدار مثلا احط خشب او جبس

وافكر الارضيه تكون باركيه..بس مثل البلاستك..

شو رايج..*

----------


## uaeyah

> *هلا الغاليه.حلوه الفكره..
> 
> انا عندي غرفه مقاسها 6*4
> 
> وفيها كنب 3 جهات والجهه الرابعه حاطه تلفزيون ومكتبه..
> 
> كم بتكلفني اذا بغير تلبيسه الكنب والستاره
> 
> ولون الجدار واسوي حركه في الجدار مثلا احط خشب او جبس
> ...


هلا حبيبتي فكرة حلوة التغيير طبعا :1 (40): 
انتي عطيني فكرة كم تبين تحطين في الغرفة يعني الميزانية و الالوان اللي حابتنها و لازم بعد نزور الموقع و نشوفه و بعدين نتكلم على السعر
الهدف انه العمل يكون مرضي بالنسبة لج و تكونين مقتنعة باللي بنسويه لج و هذا بروحه اهم من السعر :1 (7):

----------


## uaeyah

ام_محمد 

جويرية 

نورالعيون 

Thanks Habibati :22 (23):

----------


## بنت راس الخيمة

من أي إمارة أختي

لني ودي أعطيكم الطابق السفلي كله تسوولي إياه...

----------


## al3yooon

الله يوفقج

----------


## uaeyah

> بنخليج للمستقبل يالغالية


ان شاء الله في المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله :1 (68):

----------


## ام أماني

ما شا ءالله البيت روعة واااااااااااااااااااايد عجبني وبهرني

----------


## مزيونة دبي

ممكن التفاصيييييل!

----------


## روح العود

اريد اتعامل معج ممكن رقم تليفونج على الخاص

----------


## !! عيوز دبي !!

مشكورة حبيبتي وربي روووووعه ^^

----------


## uaeyah

The Swan 

أم حبتور 

yasyeyah 

أم عزيز 

سلرا 

مشكورين حبيباتي على المرور:1 (68):

----------


## المصرقعه

ما شاء الله روعة

----------


## فزوا لها

ما شاء الله ابدااااااااااااااع

حبيتبي ممكن الرقم على الخاص

واذا في صور زيادة طرشيلي على الخاص

وان شاء الله بنتواصل

----------


## uaeyah

أم رشود 

أم حسن 

BlaCk CaT 

:1 (60): 

ثانكس حبيباتي مشكورين على المرور و نتمنى نشوفكم عندنا جريب

----------


## أم سلامه

حبيتبي ممكن الرقم على الخاص

واذا في صور زيادة طرشيلي على الخاص

وان شاء الله بنتواصل ... لأني أبغي أسوي غرفة الطعام والميلس


.. أختكم في الله ..

----------


## uaeyah

> اريد اتعامل معج ممكن رقم تليفونج على الخاص


طرشت لج الرقم غناتي

----------


## رقيقة المشاعر

ماشاء الله رووعه موفقه يالغالية

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاء الله رووعه موفقه يالغالية


شكرا يارقيقة المشاعر:22 (26):

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله روعة


مشكورة الغالية من ذوقج :22 (14):

----------


## الحياة

ماشاء الله حلووو

الله يوفقكم

بس كيف تتواصلوون مع الشخص اذا حب يجهز بيته من اثاث وصبغ وديكوور؟

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاء الله حلووو
> 
> الله يوفقكم
> 
> بس كيف تتواصلوون مع الشخص اذا حب يجهز بيته من اثاث وصبغ وديكوور؟


اختي احنا ناخذ مقاولة بيته من الالف الى الياء و نجهزه له البيت و طبعا نكون متواجدين في الموقع طبعا

----------


## y333n

بصراحه مشروع حلو 
وانشالله اذا حصلت حد يبى ديكور في البيت انشالله رح اخبره عنكم
ماشالله حلوووووووووووووو ديكور

----------


## uaeyah

> بصراحه مشروع حلو 
> وانشالله اذا حصلت حد يبى ديكور في البيت انشالله رح اخبره عنكم
> ماشالله حلوووووووووووووو ديكور


مرحبا الغالية و مشكورة على المرور

----------


## أم شـوق

لوسمحتي اريدالتعامل معاج فلتي تحت التشطيب وابا مساعدتج

----------


## uaeyah

> لوسمحتي اريدالتعامل معاج فلتي تحت التشطيب وابا مساعدتج


ام شوق رديت عليج :13 (25):

----------


## عيون الإمارات

ماشاء الله رووعه موفقه يالغالية

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاء الله رووعه موفقه يالغالية


مشكورة حبيبتي على الاطراء من ذوقج بس :1 (3):

----------


## uaeyah

> روووووعه ....


شكرا

----------


## العسل الاماراتي

روعه ما شاء الله

----------


## انوثة امرأة

ممكن الرقم على الخاص ................بصراحه ذوقكم يجنن .....رووووووووووووووووووووووعه

الله يوفقكم يا رب ....انا اشجع الكوادر المواطنه جدا

الللللللللللللللللللللللله يوفقكم ويرزقكم من خيره ويبعدكم عن حرامه

----------


## uaeyah

> روعه ما شاء الله


مشكورة حبيبتي على الاطراء من ذوقج بس

----------


## um isa al kabi

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله 

الغاليه ,,, انا حابه اسوي ديكور لحجرتيه اللي في بيت ابويه ,,, 

اتمنى انج اطرشينلي رقمج ,,, لان عندي اساله ابي اسالج ياها ,,,

والسمووحه

----------


## مـهرة

ماشاء الله رووووعه 


موفقه الغالية

----------


## فرصه

ممكن الرقم 

رائع

----------


## وديمه المنصوري

ما شاء الله روعه 
ممكن الرقم لأن أختي بتسك بيتها الجديد:22 (23):

----------


## نورالقلوب

ماشاءالله روعه يسلم هالذوق الحلو

----------


## koke

اختى ذوقكم فى منتهى الجمال و الروعة انا مهندسة ديكور من مصر و يا ريت تشركونى معاكم فى مشروعكم ان كان ممكن

----------


## كلي دلع 85

حلوووووو ما شاء الله 

الله يوفقج ياربي 

وحلوووو الواحد يوم يكون عنده مشروعه الخاص

----------


## missnet

روووووووووووووووعة حبيبتي 
موفقة من كل قلبي

----------


## uaeyah

> اختى ذوقكم فى منتهى الجمال و الروعة انا مهندسة ديكور من مصر و يا ريت تشركونى معاكم فى مشروعكم ان كان ممكن


ممكن تشرحي اختي كيف بنقدر نتواصل وياج انا بروحي ادور موردين من مصر للرخام و السيراميك :1 (27):

----------


## بنت المها

الله يوفقكم
شغل واااااااااااااايد حلو وذوق

----------


## um isa al kabi

الغاليه ,, 

انتظر ردج علي ,,, ممكن رقمج لو سمحتي ’’’

----------


## uaeyah

خــــــــــــــــــــواتي

:1 (26): 

نورالقلوب 

koke 

كلي دلع 85 

missnet 

شكرا حبايبي على كلماتكن المشجعة و الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله في حياتكن و اعمالكن الصالحة في هذه الدنيا

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يوفقكم
> شغل واااااااااااااايد حلو وذوق


شكرا يا بنت المها  :1:

----------


## uaeyah

> الغاليه ,, 
> 
> انتظر ردج علي ,,, ممكن رقمج لو سمحتي ’’’



شيكيالخاص غناتي:22 (6):

----------


## حصووووه

ماشالله عليج و ربي يوفقج

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشالله عليج و ربي يوفقج



Thank Sweetie :22 (14):

----------


## ليالي_العين

عجبتني وااااايد ترتيب الصالة الاولى الله يوفقكن ياااااااااااااااا رب  :Smile:

----------


## نورالعيون

اختى يو اي ايه مثل ما خبرتينى حاطين اليوم الاعلانكم في الوسيط الف مبروك وعساها فاتحه خير

----------


## دانتيلة

ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب +^.^+

----------


## uaeyah

> عجبتني وااااايد ترتيب الصالة الاولى الله يوفقكن ياااااااااااااااا رب


شكرا يا ليالي العين :22 (23):

----------


## saharyonis

اللة يعطينا ويعطى كل مشتهى يا رب

----------


## uaeyah

> اللة يعطينا ويعطى كل مشتهى يا رب


اميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## uaeyah

> اختى يو اي ايه مثل ما خبرتينى حاطين اليوم الاعلانكم في الوسيط الف مبروك وعساها فاتحه خير


شكرا لج على متابعتج لخبارنا حبيبتي هذا من ذوقج والله و تسلمين الغالية :1 (68):

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب +^.^+


 :22 (7): شكرا يا دانتيلة تسلمين فديتج :22 (7):

----------


## بينك

نايس ما شاء الله و ربي يوفقج الغلا

----------


## سمســـــومة

ماشاءالله فكرة المشروع حلوة ^_^ 
برايي لو تسون دعايات اكثر للمشروع بينجح اكثر ان شاءالله 

ربي يوفقكن ويرزقكن ^_^

----------


## ام غريبه

الله وااايد حلو و كشخه انا لو عندي بيت جان طلبتج ان شاءالله

----------


## uaeyah

> نايس ما شاء الله و ربي يوفقج الغلا


ثانكس الغالية ما تقصرين

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاءالله فكرة المشروع حلوة ^_^ 
> برايي لو تسون دعايات اكثر للمشروع بينجح اكثر ان شاءالله 
> 
> ربي يوفقكن ويرزقكن ^_^


مسوين حبيبتي :1 (8): لكن حبيت بعد اسوي في المنتدى لاننا مالنا غنى عنه :1 (33):

----------


## uaeyah

> الله وااايد حلو و كشخه انا لو عندي بيت جان طلبتج ان شاءالله


انتي اللي كشخة يا ام غريبة و تسلمين حبيبتي و ان شاء الله بيكون عندج بيت واحنا بنجهزه لج :22 (5): من هالعين قبل هاي :1 (57):

----------


## uaeyah

عمولة حلوة للوسطاء في حالة مشروع فلة او مشروع ديكور :1 (55):

----------


## أم حمزوزي

حبيبتي رقمج؟؟

----------


## qamar_pal

مرحبا
ممكن اشاركم . انا نحاتة و بشتغل أشغال يدوية و بصمم ديكور ................

----------


## uaeyah

> حبيبتي رقمج؟؟


شيكي الخاص اختي :22 (7):

----------


## qamar_pal

مرحبا
انا حابة اشاركك في هل المشروع انا بصمم تصميم داخلي و بنظم أفراح .
اذا حابة نتعاون بيكون إلي الشرف
انا مقيمة بأبوظبي

----------


## uaeyah

> مرحبا
> انا حابة اشاركك في هل المشروع انا بصمم تصميم داخلي و بنظم أفراح .
> اذا حابة نتعاون بيكون إلي الشرف
> انا مقيمة بأبوظبي


هلا حبيبتي كلميني على الخاص عشان اعطيج الرقم

----------


## القمزية

ممكن رقمج؟؟؟

----------


## أم-شما

ما شا الله عليكم بتوفيق....:1 (68):

----------


## سلرا

:22 (7):

----------


## um_shahd

اختي انتي من اي اماراه ,, وكم اجاار المكتب الفارغ

----------


## أم زايــــد

الغاليه طرشيلي رقمج .. وأنتي من أي إماره ...

----------


## عيون دبي

الغاليه ممكن رقمج احنا بيتنا ع نهايه 7 ان شاء الله بيخلص وهو صغير علي قدنا فممكن اتساعديني فيه شو بالنسبه لغرفه 21*25 وممكن رقمج ع الخاص؟ اتريا الرد>>>>>>

----------


## بثينه

روووووووووووووعه

----------


## أم الطويل

ماشاء الله ابداعات اتجنن وطلوبه
ممكن رقمج حبيبتي عالخاص

----------


## غلاةالروح

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## أم زايــــد

الرقم ماوصلنيي

إللي وصلها اطرش لي إيااه

----------


## السولعيه

ما شاء الله رووووووووووعه شغلكم

ممكن رقمج

----------


## أم زايــــد

الرقم يالغوالي

----------


## مسكونه111

رووووووووووووووعه قمه الذوووووووق ربي يوفقكن

----------


## Bint Al Ali

موفقه اختي .. 

دمتي مبدعه

----------


## Unique girl

روووووووووووووعهـ ماشاء الله 
بالتوفيق يا الغاليه

----------


## uaeyah

السموحة خواتي على التأخير لكن تم بحمد الله الاتفاق ويا 3 من الخوات من المنتدى 
اول شئ الشكر لله و ثاني شئ شكرا على التشجيع و قمت بارسال الارقام لكل من طلبت مني الرقم

----------


## Om5amas

هلا اختي ممكن رقج على الخاص

----------


## دلوعه_باباتي

ماشالله عالذوق

يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## نور الغلا

تسلمين الغاليه علا هالذوق الرفيع

إن شاء الله بيتنا ما باقلة شي وبخلص بس ياريت تساعديني بديكوره وخاصة مجلس الحريم

----------


## ام شريف

ماشاء الله روعة

----------


## noofa

موفقه اختى

----------


## سيمون العيمانية

موفجات خواتي .. و ان شاء الله بنضم لكن بعد ما انجح في التوفل و اخلص الجنرال و ادخل التخصص و اتخرج .. بتتريوني  :12 (43):   :12 (43):

----------


## حساسه

تبارك الله ,, الله يوفقكم أختي وعسى ربي يعطيكم تاهتفيو

----------


## جواهر

ما شاء اللـــــــــــــــــه.....روووووعـــــــــــــــــ ه وقمـــه فى الابـــــــــداع

ممكن الرقم والتفاصيل ع الخــــاص؟؟

والله يوفقكن ان شاء اللــــــــه

----------


## *الوهم*

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## شمس القمر

ممكن الرقم الغاليه عالخاص للتواصل والله يوفقك

----------


## um mayed

ما شاء الله
موفقين

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله
> موفقين


Thanks :1 (19):

----------


## uaeyah

خواتي شيكن الخاص :1 (32):

----------


## X_N_X

ممتاز والله

----------


## فساتين عرايس

شيكي الخاص

----------


## uaeyah

> ممتاز والله


Thanks a lot :22 (30):

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشالله عالذوق
> 
> يعطيج الف عافيه



دلوعة باباتج مشكورة :22 (30): نكج حلو على فكرة ....عيبني :1 (32):

----------


## uaeyah

> شيكي الخاص


رديت عليج غناتي :1 (33):

----------


## rodah

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ه
الغاليه ممكن رقم والاسم
والله يفوجكن الغاليه

----------


## sadnessshadow

ما شاء الله.... ديكور راقي وخفيف... بعد اللمسة الأنثوية في البيت غير.....ربي يوفقج الغلا.. ادعولي ابني الدور الأول.. وان شاء الله كل شيء من عندكم.... 
ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله.... ديكور راقي وخفيف... بعد اللمسة الأنثوية في البيت غير.....ربي يوفقج الغلا.. ادعولي ابني الدور الأول.. وان شاء الله كل شيء من عندكم.... 
> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله


من عيــــــــــــــــوني الغالية و ان شاء الله تبنين بيتج و تتهنين فيه ويا هلج و عيالج :22 (30):

----------


## uaeyah

*هذا احد اعمالنا التي نفذت 
طبعا
اسعارنا مناسبه وخدمه متميزه
نجمع خبراتنها تحت ايديكم لتكتمل اللوحه الفنيه في منازلكم ومشاريعكم التجارية 

احد المحال التجارية* 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شوق الاماراات

رووووعه

بالتوفيج الغاليه ..

----------


## vella moda

ما شاء الله رووووووعه

----------


## ماماة الامارات

هلا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .... بس نحن نقدر نعرف الاسعار من خلال الصور اللي عرضتيهن يعني نريد نعرف شوه اسعار هذا الشغل اللي عرضتيه وشوه بالضبط اللي سويتوه يعني هل الجبس داخل في الموضوع .... الصبغ .... الاثاث .... الستائر .... يعني تحدديلنا شوه اللي سويتوه في الصور ..... 

وبعدين بقولج عن شي شفته في محل كبير وراقي للأثاث .... يوم يكون فيه شي يريدون يغطونه اييبون قطعة قماش ويكون لونها مناسب لون الجدار ويغطون الشي المراد تغطيته بهذا القماش 
يعني انتو رفعتوا التلفزيون فوق ... يعني معلق على الجدار وهالشي حلو .... لكن وايرات التلفزيون مخربة المنظر شوي .... فممكن تيبون قطعة من نفس لون الجدار وتغلفون الوايرات فيها .... بشكل راقي طبعا .... ويطلع وايد حلو .... عاد اوني انا اتفلسف في موضوع خبيرات الديكور ...... السموووحة 

وبالتوفيق مره ثانيه

----------


## هاجس القلوب

الله يوفقج الغاليه 

روووووووووووووووووووعه الصراحه

----------


## uaeyah

> هلا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .... بس نحن نقدر نعرف الاسعار من خلال الصور اللي عرضتيهن يعني نريد نعرف شوه اسعار هذا الشغل اللي عرضتيه وشوه بالضبط اللي سويتوه يعني هل الجبس داخل في الموضوع .... الصبغ .... الاثاث .... الستائر .... يعني تحدديلنا شوه اللي سويتوه في الصور ..... 
> 
> وبعدين بقولج عن شي شفته في محل كبير وراقي للأثاث .... يوم يكون فيه شي يريدون يغطونه اييبون قطعة قماش ويكون لونها مناسب لون الجدار ويغطون الشي المراد تغطيته بهذا القماش 
> يعني انتو رفعتوا التلفزيون فوق ... يعني معلق على الجدار وهالشي حلو .... لكن وايرات التلفزيون مخربة المنظر شوي .... فممكن تيبون قطعة من نفس لون الجدار وتغلفون الوايرات فيها .... بشكل راقي طبعا .... ويطلع وايد حلو .... عاد اوني انا اتفلسف في موضوع خبيرات الديكور ...... السموووحة 
> 
> وبالتوفيق مره ثانيه



بالنسبة للصور الاولانية هيه احنا سوينا فيه كل شئ حتى ترتيب قطع الاكسسوار كان علينا باستثناء الكهربائيات طبعا يعني احنا سوينا لهم الصبغ والجبس والجلسة والالوان و السجاد والستائر بالنسبة للوايرات هي فعلا اتغطت من جانب اهل البيت بس طبعا صعب علينا انه احنا نسير لهم كل ما ضافو شئ للتصوير لانهم اكيد بيروغوننا :1 (33): 
هذا كم كلف طبعا لازم تكلميني على الخاص او الموبايل عشان اخبرج لانها خصوصيات اسعارنا وما اقدر اعرضها للكل...انا اعرف انه الموقع داشيين فيه منافسين وايدين و صعب اذكر سياسة الاسعار للكل. بالنسبة للمحل الثاني بعد احنا خذنا مقاولة كل شئ المحل خذناه فاضي مافيه الا جدران و سلمناه بالطريقة اللي شفتيها باستثناء الحلويات اللي فيه طبعا :1 (32): ان شاء الله اكون جاوبتج على كل الاسالة

----------


## uaeyah

> رووووعه
> 
> بالتوفيج الغاليه ..


Thanks Dear :22 (21):

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله رووووووعه


شكرا عزيزتي هذا من ذوقج :1 (19):

----------


## تفاحةNM

مشالله وايد حلو:1 (19):

----------


## ماما فاطمة

مشاااااااااء الله روعه

----------


## uaeyah

> مشالله وايد حلو:1 (19):


عيونج اللي حلوة :1 (19): :1 (19):

----------


## غلا المحبة

ما شا الله عليج

ربي يوفقج ياربي

والله استانس لما اجوف مبدعات من البلاد

^_^

----------


## سAرونه

ماشاء الله عليكم الله يعطيكم العافية
بس الغالية بغيت اعرف عنوانكم والرقم لو سمحتي

----------


## mimi2002

ابي الرقم ضروووووووووري لوسمحتي طرشيلي عالخاص

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

بالتوفيق الغالية ....

----------


## قطرات السعادة

هلا الغالية 
لو سمحتي أبي الرقم والعنوان ضروري

----------


## uaeyah

> هلا الغالية 
> لو سمحتي أبي الرقم والعنوان ضروري


خواتي طرشت لكن ارقامي و بانتظار اتصالكم ليه :13 (43):

----------


## reem222

ما شاء عليج ..........
ممكن رقمج ضرورى..........

----------


## uaeyah

mimi2002 

][ro7 al7b][ 

قطرات السعادة 

قطرات السعادة 

reem222 

حبيباتي طرشت لكم الارقام :22 (27):

----------


## uaeyah

> مشاااااااااء الله روعه


شكرا يا ماما فاطمة

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شا الله عليج
> 
> ربي يوفقج ياربي
> 
> والله استانس لما اجوف مبدعات من البلاد
> 
> ^_^



اشكرج غناتي على المرور :22 (27):

----------


## uaeyah

> بالتوفيق الغالية ....


التوفيق للجميع غناتي :22 (27):

----------


## ShooqAlMaha

الله ايوفجكن الغاليات وجان بغيتن أي مساعده تراني حاظره ................

تحياتي ...........................

----------


## uaeyah

> الله ايوفجكن الغاليات وجان بغيتن أي مساعده تراني حاظره ................
> 
> تحياتي ...........................


تسلمين الغالية والتعاون اكيد ان شاء الله بيتم :22 (18):

----------


## شوق دبي

الله يوفقج الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يوفقج الغاليه


Thanks Habibti:22 (28):

----------


## lolo touch

ابداااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## uaeyah

> ابداااااااااااااااااااااااع


Thanks LoLo :22 (27):

----------


## fantoom

صرااااحه روعه

----------


## uaeyah

[QUOTE=fantoom;1405906]صرااااحه روعه[/QUOTE

Thanks elghaliyah :22:

----------


## ^legend^

رووعه

----------


## uaeyah

> رووعه


Thanks Habibti:1 (9):

----------


## tiny_doc

موفقة الغالية

----------


## يحراويه

ماشاللله عليج
الله يعطيج العافيه ويرزقج من حلاله^^

----------


## جرناسه

ممكن عنوانج على الخاص

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة الغالية


thanks ghanati :22 (28):

----------


## أم ود!د

رووووووووووووووعه
للأمام سر

----------


## همس البنفسج

الله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## uaeyah

يحراويه 

جرناسه 

مشكوووووووووورين على المرور :1 (33):

----------


## uaeyah

> رووووووووووووووعه
> للأمام سر


وياج ان شاء الله والله يوفقنا اجمعين :13 (8):

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يوفقج يا رب


:1 (60): 
Thanks Habibti
 :13 (37):

----------


## سمــ الرياض ـاء

موفـــقة الغالية

----------


## Mix

الله يوفقكم

----------


## joooren

ماشالله روووعه الله يوووووووووفقك

----------


## ام مايد

ماشاللة عليج ...فنانة 
بالتوفيق

----------


## uaeyah

> موفـــقة الغالية


مشكوووووووورة الغالية :1 (20):

----------


## الفل

رووووعه الله يوفقش والى الامام

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يوفقكم


وياج ان شاء الله :22 (22):

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشالله روووعه الله يوووووووووفقك


مشكورة الغالية

----------


## طفل المهد

الله يابكم في وقت ازمتي 
باختصار انا بيتي محتاج كل شي لانه جديد 
الغرف مساحتها من 4 ؟5 متر 
الصاله اكبر شوي 
اتمني اعرف مكانكم واسعارالتصميم واذا فيه سعر للاشراف
تواصلي معي على الخاص لو سمحتي اتمنى ماتتاخرين علي

----------


## غالية_222

ما شاالله عليكم 
الله يوفقكم يااااااااااااا رب

----------


## حــور

لمسات رائعة..
تمنياتي لكن بالتوفيق..

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يابكم في وقت ازمتي 
> باختصار انا بيتي محتاج كل شي لانه جديد 
> الغرف مساحتها من 4 ؟5 متر 
> الصاله اكبر شوي 
> اتمني اعرف مكانكم واسعارالتصميم واذا فيه سعر للاشراف
> تواصلي معي على الخاص لو سمحتي اتمنى ماتتاخرين علي


مرحبا اختي و مبروكين على البيت
انا الغالية اليوم بكون في المكتب من بعد الساعة 6 ياريت لو تكلميني او تتصلين على المكتب عشان اعرف متى بتين

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاالله عليكم 
> الله يوفقكم يااااااااااااا رب


تسلمين على مرورج يالغلا :1 (44):

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة الغالية ان شالله


شكرا حبيبتي :1 (6):

----------


## السيدة الاولى

الله يوفقكم ان شاءالله 
الغالية ممكن الرقم على الخاص

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يوفقكم ان شاءالله 
> الغالية ممكن الرقم على الخاص


طرشت لج الرقم على الخاص

----------


## uaeyah

> لمسات رائعة..
> تمنياتي لكن بالتوفيق..


شكرا يا حور :22 (10):

----------


## uaeyah

[QUOTE=joooren;1434739]ماشالله روووعه الله يوووووووووفقك[/QUOTE

ثانكيووو حبيبتي :1 (19):

----------


## ابوظبي

بالتوفيق

----------


## ام_كتكوت

ما شاء الله عليكم ...والله انكم فخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر للدوله

----------


## لولو الدبدوبه

ماشاء الله عليكن الواحد يفتخر فيكن ...

----------


## gentlewoman

خبريني عن خبرتكم في غرف النوم ما عليج أمر 
ولو عندج صور طرشيها لي لو ممكن ^_^

----------


## سندريلا

ربي يوفقج

----------


## uaeyah

> خبريني عن خبرتكم في غرف النوم ما عليج أمر 
> ولو عندج صور طرشيها لي لو ممكن ^_^


ياريت لو اعرف شو اللي تبينه في غرفة النوم يعني 
اثاث؟
تنجيد؟ 
ستائر؟ 
جلسة صغيرة والا اعمال جبس و اصباغ طبعا هذا كله نوفره  :12 (57):

----------


## uaeyah

ام_كتكوت 

لولو الدبدوبه 

يا جمــــــــــــــاعة الخير :22 (21): اخجلتم تواضعي الصراحة 
وطبعا مب غريبة علينا لاننا عيال زايد والتوفيق من رب العالمين و دعاء الوالدين :1 (68):

----------


## القمزية

الغالية لو بغيت تسوون لي السقف شرات الخشب بكم اتسوون


انتو فبوظبي ؟


ممكن الرقم

----------


## umshammany

الله يوفقكم دووووووووم

وإلى الأمام ........

----------


## uaeyah

> روووووووووووووووووعة


شكرا الغالية :1 (19):

----------


## القمزية

> الغالية لو بغيت تسوون لي السقف شرات الخشب بكم اتسوون
> 
> 
> انتو فبوظبي ؟
> 
> 
> ممكن الرقم


:1 (67):

----------


## uaeyah

> الغالية لو بغيت تسوون لي السقف شرات الخشب بكم اتسوون
> 
> 
> انتو فبوظبي ؟
> 
> 
> ممكن الرقم


الغالية هذا يعتمد على الامتار والمساحة

----------


## كيوت ليدي

الله يوفقكم

وانشاء الله يوم ببني بيتي اكيد بستعين فيكم للديكورات

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يوفقكم دووووووووم
> 
> وإلى الأمام ........


وياج ان شاء الله :1 (20):

----------


## وجنة الرمان

موفقه يالغلا

----------


## مهندسة الديكور

بالتوفيق يارب روعه بصراااحه

----------


## ناعسه

ماشاء الله روعه بس لوسمحتي الجلسه اللي في الصورة الاخيرة بكم بدون التكي يعني المتر بكم ومشكورة

----------


## uaeyah

> بالتوفيق يارب روعه بصراااحه


مشكورة يا مهندسة الديكور و الله يوفقجان شاء الله:1 (40):

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يوفقكم
> 
> وانشاء الله يوم ببني بيتي اكيد بستعين فيكم للديكورات


ان شـــــــــــــــاء الله غنـــــــــــــاتي :22 (22):

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقه يالغلا


الله يسلم غليج غناتي:22 (22):

----------


## كثلة مشاعر

موفقة حبيبتى ذوقك حلو ماشاء الله

----------


## خيالة العنود

ما شاء الله 

ذوقك وايد روعة 


الصراحة انا عندي نفس الميول
لكن اشتغل على نطاق ضيق 

يعني اهلي واخواتي واخواني 

الله يوفقك الغالية

----------


## عاشقة الاصالة

روووعـــــــــــــــــــــــه ماشالله عليك ....
موفقه انشالله ...........

----------


## الحلوة

ممكن الرقم


ومن اي مدينه انتي ..؟

 :Smile:

----------


## فاطمة 1

ماشاء الله روووووووووعة تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## uaeyah

كثلة مشاعر 

خيالة العنود

شكرا حبيـــــــــــــــــــــباتي:22 (22):

----------


## zebra

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
عيني عليج بارده!! ما شاء الله تبارك الله و ايد حلو

الله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## zebra

> ماشاء الله روعه بس لوسمحتي الجلسه اللي في الصورة الاخيرة بكم بدون التكي يعني المتر بكم ومشكورة


اختي نفس السؤال؟ و

----------


## uaeyah

> اختي نفس السؤال؟ و


الغالية الجلسة بهالقياسات بـ 7500 درهم

----------


## uaeyah

> روووعـــــــــــــــــــــــه ماشالله عليك ....
> موفقه انشالله ...........


شكرا حبيبتي على المرور :22 (22):

----------


## bent_jmera

ممـــــــــــــــــكت رقمج اختي

----------


## شجون الصد

It's reaaaaaaaaaly fantastice My darling....
و فعلاً بغيت مساعدتج لن أحنا حابين انجدد ميالسنا و هب عارفين كيف نبدأ فيه!!!!

----------


## uaeyah

> It's reaaaaaaaaaly fantastice My darling....
> و فعلاً بغيت مساعدتج لن أحنا حابين انجدد ميالسنا و هب عارفين كيف نبدأ فيه!!!!


كلميني على الخاص و عطيني تفاصيل البيت :1 (7):

----------


## uaeyah

> ممـــــــــــــــــكت رقمج اختي


طرشت الرقم حبيبتي :22 (12):

----------


## fatiko

> عمولة حلوة للوسطاء في حالة مشروع فلة او مشروع ديكور :1 (55):

----------


## fatiko

ارسلي لي رقمك على الخاص وان شاء الله بيكون بيننا تعامل جيد

----------


## tammy

روووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## fetoon

ررووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## ام_سيف

الله يوفجكم ان شاء الله وووووايد روووعه والله انا اشجع اي شي اماراتي فديت الامارات

----------


## هاجس القلوب

موفقه حبوبه الصراحه ولا اروووع الديكور 


بس ابا استفسر عن شي عالخاص ممكن الغاليه

----------


## uaeyah

> روووووووووووووووووعة


شكرا غنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي :1 (20):

----------


## امواج الامارات

ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## قرمووشه

ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## خالتي قماشة

الله يوفقكم يا ربي

----------


## سنفوره82

رووووووووووووووعه وموفقين

----------


## عود الموز

لو سمحتي أ{يد الرقم الخاص

----------


## غلا_دبي

موفقه الغاليه وما شاء الله الشغل حلو مرتب وراقي والوالده تتخبل على هالسوالف 

ممكن رقمج عالخاص ^_^

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

ماشاء الله رووووعه شغلج الغاليه ...
ربي يوفقكم أختي و يفتح عليكم أبواب رزقه  :Smile:

----------


## Princess

ماشاء الله روووووعه .. حبيبتي حبيت أتواصل وياج ممكن الرقم و إنتي من أي إماره؟؟

----------


## ام احمد للافراح

ماشالله عليج انشالله بنحتاجج بس عاد لا تبطرين علينا لذيك الايام كككككككككككككككككككككك اسولف لا تزعلين الغاليه

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشالله عليج انشالله بنحتاجج بس عاد لا تبطرين علينا لذيك الايام كككككككككككككككككككككك اسولف لا تزعلين الغاليه


افاااااااااااااااااااااا يا ام احمد - ما عاش اللي يزعل منكم - حلوة منك :22 (13): شكرا على المداخلة الظريفة الغالية و اتمنى لج التوفيق بعد :1 (20):

----------


## العهد

اختي بغيتج اتحطيلي اللمسات الاخيره على ميلسي 
كيف ممكن اتواصل اوياج

----------


## ريم الليالي

ماشاء الله روووووعه .. حبيبتي حبيت أتواصل وياج ممكن الرقم و إنتي من أي إماره؟؟

----------


## أم عوض

يااليت اطرشيلي رقم عشان انروم نتواصل معاكم ^_^

----------


## rhaf

الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## rhaf

ختيه ممكن رقكم ع الخاص و من أي اماره انتم؟؟ شكرا

----------


## يا دلع

ما شاء الله 
راااااااااااائع جدا 
انت صج فنانة وذويقة
الله يوفقج

----------


## hind494

ممكن الرقم اختي ضروووووري<<<<< الاخت مستعيله خخخخ

----------


## الروآسي

ماشالله

حلو تشوفين بنات البلاد يبدعن

ويدخلن في كل المجالات

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

ريم الليالي 
أم عوض 
rhaf 

خواتي شيكو الخاص :1 (34):

----------


## شوق العين

لو سمحتي ممكن الرقم

----------


## دار_الزين

الله يوفقكم

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشالله
> 
> حلو تشوفين بنات البلاد يبدعن
> 
> ويدخلن في كل المجالات
> 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



والاحلى انني اشوف لي خوات في الله يشجعوني و يباركون لي في تجارتي 
و يشدون من عزيمتي 
اختي الكريمة الله يجمعنا وياج دايما على الخير ان شاء الله و الله يوفقج و اشكرج على كلماتج الرائعة و انتي اروع طبعا
 :Kafara:

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله 
> راااااااااااائع جدا 
> انت صج فنانة وذويقة
> الله يوفقج


شكرا يا دلــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## قشطة

ذوقج ما شاء الله حلو ياليت ترسليلي رقمج عشان اقدر اتواصل معاج.

----------


## الغيثية

موفقة حبوبتي

----------


## الغيثية

ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب 
يااليت اطرشيلي رقم عشان انروم نتواصل معاكم ^_^

----------


## مرحبا

مشروووووووع حلو وايد
موفقة

----------


## wama

:Salam Allah:  

 :MashaAllah:  ، مــــــــــــــــــــا شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله ،  :MashaAllah:  


خبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال ,,,, روعه الديكور والتصميم ...


موفقات خواتي ,, بنــــات الأمارات ...  :12 (43):  


والله شغلكم حلو و :12 (79):  ويرفع الراس ,,,




ولي عوده ان شاء الله ... يوم بنجدد منزلنا العتيـــج  :12 (63):   :12 (63):  





 :Astaghfor:

----------


## نوونو

ممكن رقمج عالخاص

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

روووووووووووووووووعه 

ممكن اتواصل معاج

بالتوفيق الغاليه.. والله يرزقج من حلاله الطيب..

----------


## (أم سلطان)

ماشالله روعة وفي قمة الفخامة

----------


## مزيووونة

ماشاءالله عليكم

وااايد حلو
انزين اختيه تبني فله و بعدها ماخلصت توها باديه

تقدرون ترتبونها بكل شي بعد ماتخلص؟

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاءالله عليكم
> 
> وااايد حلو
> انزين اختيه تبني فله و بعدها ماخلصت توها باديه
> 
> تقدرون ترتبونها بكل شي بعد ماتخلص؟



 :Sha2:  الغالية و بعون الله بنقدر 
ومبروكة الفلة على اختج

----------


## عجيد الريم

اختي اذا بغيت حد يصمملي ديكور الحجره ..

ممكن تساعديني ؟؟؟

----------


## uaeyah

> اختي اذا بغيت حد يصمملي ديكور الحجره ..
> 
> ممكن تساعديني ؟؟؟


اكيد اختي اتفضلي عندي و براويج التصاميم  :Sha2:

----------


## بنوتهVIP

ما شالله روووووعه وكلمة روعه اشوي عليهم الله يوفقكم ويعطيكم العافيه

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شالله روووووعه وكلمة روعه اشوي عليهم الله يوفقكم ويعطيكم العافيه


  :Salam Allah:  
ومشكورة على مداخلتج الطيبة و ردك الجميل  :AlhamduleAllah:  هذا فضل من الله اننه شغلي عيب كثير من الخوات و صار لي زباين اولهن من هالمنتدى

----------


## ×العنود×

ما شاء الله الصراحة روووعة و شغل مرتب

ربي يعاطيج العافية أختية و يوفقج..و الحمد لله إنه 

عندنا بنات زايد يبرزن مواهبن الرائعة و يكون حالهن حال المصممين الكبار

الله يسعدج و يوفقج و يرزقج من حلاله إن شاء الله 

و السموحة منج ^_^

أختج العنود

----------


## bint_al3inawi

ماشاءالله عليكم
 :MashaAllah:

----------


## سيدة_المسا

بالتوفيق

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله الصراحة روووعة و شغل مرتب
> 
> ربي يعاطيج العافية أختية و يوفقج..و الحمد لله إنه 
> 
> عندنا بنات زايد يبرزن مواهبن الرائعة و يكون حالهن حال المصممين الكبار
> 
> الله يسعدج و يوفقج و يرزقج من حلاله إن شاء الله 
> 
> و السموحة منج ^_^
> ...


اشكر مداخلتج الطيبة اختي و مثل ما قلتي "بنات زايد" وكافي هذا اللقب اللي دايما يخلينا نتحدى المستحيل عشان نثبت للعالم انه احنا قد هاللقب العظيم

----------


## أم_عبدالله

ما شاء الله روووووووعة ممكن رقمج لو سمحتي؟  :Smile:

----------


## عنود الجزراوية

ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## صدى الصهيل

بالتوفيق حبيبتي
تسلم إيدج..
أنا وايد أقدرلج هالإبداع

----------


## شيوخي

ما شاءلله عليج

----------


## جتبيه وفيه

ممكن الرقم

بالتوووفيق

----------


## الغدير العذب

ماشاء الله عليج 
بالتوفيييييييييييييييق

----------


## الرحاله

بالتوفيج الغاليه

----------


## الرحاله

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## uaeyah

:Salam Allah:  خواتي

عنود الجزراوية 

صدى الصهيل 

شيوخي 

ومشكورين على مروركن الطيب و كلماتكن الجميلة

----------


## ظهوريه

روووووووعة 


تسلمين الغلا

----------


## امسيان

موفقه

----------


## uaeyah

خواتي  :Salam Allah:  

شيخة الظواهر 

جتبيه وفيه 

الغدير العذب 

الرحاله 

شيوخي 

ظهوريه 

امسيان 

مشكورين على المرور و الكلمات الرائعة

----------


## هنودة1985

*ما شاء الله روعععه*

----------


## ام سويرة

ربي يوفق بنات الامارات صدق شغلهم غيييييييييييييير
ممكن الغالية الرقم عالخاص

----------


## مرت سلطان

حبيبتي من اي امارة انتي؟؟؟
وممكن على الخاص سعر الميلس اللي في اول صورة من دون الجبس و الارضيه؟؟عسب اعرف اسعاركم في حدود كم يعني

----------


## جنان الورد

ماشاء الله على الابداع الاماراتي
روووووعه

----------


## uaeyah

> ربي يوفق بنات الامارات صدق شغلهم غيييييييييييييير
> ممكن الغالية الرقم عالخاص


ارسلت لج الرقم اختي

----------


## غلا القلب

_روووووعة و الله يوفقج 
ممكن طرشيلي رقمج على الخاص_

----------


## uaeyah

لا اختي السموحة دبي شوية صعبة الحين

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقه


شكرا اختي

----------


## ام شهد 2007

روووووووووووووووووعه موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## ام عبد الرحمان6

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يعطيكم العافية

----------


## نهال بركات

تحفة وشغل مرتب
وذوق راقي

----------


## مسطله

ماعندج تصاميم غرف نوم ...؟؟؟؟

----------


## chocolate.coffee

ما شاء الله عليج وايد حلو ذوقج.......انا بفتح جيم في فيلا يا ريت تعطيني اقتراحاتج مشكوره

----------


## anglsky

ممكن فديتج الرقم
وإذا ممكن انتي من ووووين؟؟؟؟

----------


## عذبة الرووووح

رووووووووووووووووووعه تسلم الايادي


يالله بنات تشجيع للمواطنات

----------


## عذبة الرووووح

اقول اختي انت تختارين الاثاث ولا نحن وانت بس تنسقين

----------


## أم عزوزي$

ماشااااالله عليج .. قمة الروعه ..
ربي ايوفقج ويغنيج ويرزقج من خيره ..

----------


## أم اليازيه

:MashaAllah:   :MashaAllah:   :MashaAllah:   :MashaAllah:

----------


## uaeyah

> اقول اختي انت تختارين الاثاث ولا نحن وانت بس تنسقين


نسوي اللي تبينه ممكن نختار الاثاث و نرتب و ممكن تختارين انتي و احنا نرتب لج  :AlhamduleAllah:  جميع الكفاءات موجودة

----------


## عيون دبي

*أختي ممكن الرقم ع الخاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## أم سرور

مشكورة على الصور

----------


## uaeyah

خواتي رديت على جميع الردود ارجو تشييك الخاص

----------


## غرشوبه الكون

ماشاء الله روعه 

الله يوفقج اختى

----------


## +[ RaYaMe ]+

:
.

موفقــين يارب

.
:

----------


## مينونة دبي

ما شا الله عليكم التصاميم روعة 

الله يوفقكم انشا الله

----------


## جوهره

الديكور حلو ماشاء الله والله يفقج ......

----------


## ام عماري

اختي بغيت اسالج... ترسمون على الجدران.؟.. لاني ابغي اعدل غرفة ولدي وخاطري بالرسم واحسن عن ورق الجدران...
ماشالله شغلكم روعه والله يوفقكم انشالله..

----------


## عنود الدلع

ماشاءاالله عليج ذويقه

----------


## أشجان2007

روووووووووعه وبالتوفيق

----------


## مسك دبي

اختي اتسوون تصاميم فلل خارجيه

اتريا ردج ع الخاص مع الرقم

----------


## الطموحه

الغاليه انا عيبتني صورة اليلسه ..جنها ديزاين مغربي ....إذا قياس الصاله 7 * 5 كم يطلع السعر ..و مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## مسك دبي

up up up up

----------


## قطرات السعادة

ممكن الرقم على الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## uaeyah

هلا خواتي - السموحة على ردودي المتأخرة - انا رديت على جميع التساؤلات على الخاص و اشكر مروركم الكريم لموضوعي

----------


## بنت أم يدتي

*غناتي أنا عندي غرفة في بين الوالد وأبا أغيرها بالكامل بعد العيد..

وأبا رقمج ظروري...*

----------


## uaeyah

> *غناتي أنا عندي غرفة في بين الوالد وأبا أغيرها بالكامل بعد العيد..
> 
> وأبا رقمج ظروري...*


طرشت لج الرقم غناتي

----------


## uaeyah

> ممكن الرقم على الخاص لو سمحتي



اختي قطرات السعادة  :Salam Allah:  طرشت لج الرقم

----------


## ظبيانية وافتخر

الله يوفقج اختي 

وكل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## نور-العين

موفقة الغالية

----------


## magiloka

مش حاقول اكتر من "الله يحافظ عليكم" موفقين

----------


## uaeyah

> مش حاقول اكتر من "الله يحافظ عليكم" موفقين


اختي نور العين

ماجيك لوك  :Salam Allah:  مشكورين على المرور

----------


## uae_myth

ماشاء الله عليج ذويقه ..
والله يوفقج ..

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاء الله عليج ذويقه ..
> والله يوفقج ..


هلا اختي و شكرا على كلماتج الطيبة

----------


## دلوعة مايد

روع ماشاءالله ممكن الرقم والعنوان والإمارة لأني أبا أستفسر عن شي

----------


## حشورة الامارات

ممكن الرقم على الخاص

----------


## uaeyah

دلوعة و حشوووورة  :Salam Allah:  طرشت لكم الرقم عزيزاتي

----------


## om khalifa

هل عندكم فرع في العين؟

----------


## أخت سعيد

mashallah waaayed 7low

----------


## بسمه سحاب

ماشاء الله عليج موفقه.....

----------


## $صاحبة السمو$

رووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## عيـون وبـس

ما شاء الله روعة الديكورات 
احسها تحمل طابع تراثي مع شوية حركات من زمنا ^_^ 
والله يوفقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

مشكورات الخوات على مرورهن الطيب 
تحياتي

----------


## الا انت

ممكن حبيبتي ترسليلي معلومات عن كيفية التواصل ع الخاص
واذا عندج صور زياده عشان اراويهن للوالده

----------


## uaeyah

> ممكن حبيبتي ترسليلي معلومات عن كيفية التواصل ع الخاص
> واذا عندج صور زياده عشان اراويهن للوالده


ارسلت لج اختي رقمية

----------


## Um Mohmmad

ماشالله عليكن ..ربي يوفقكن وتزيد تجارتكن زتكونن من الأوائل في هذا المجال الصعب...

بس انتن قدها وقدود يا بنات الامارات ... 

ممكن رقمكن وموقعكن ؟؟

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشالله عليكن ..ربي يوفقكن وتزيد تجارتكن زتكونن من الأوائل في هذا المجال الصعب...
> 
> بس انتن قدها وقدود يا بنات الامارات ... 
> 
> ممكن رقمكن وموقعكن ؟؟


ارسلت لج الرقم يا ام محمد

----------


## Bint_uae

تنسقون غرف اطفال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bint_uae

واريد استفسر عن الاسعار بصراحة اعاني فالديكورات ولا عندي ميول فيها
ولوسمحتي ارقامكم

----------


## * أم طيف *

موفقه يالغاليه...
بس ممكن رقمج!

----------


## %طيوبه%

ذوق وإبدااع وإحساس فني رااائع

موفقين ان شاء الله

طرشي الرقم ع الخاص فديتج لوقت الحاجة

----------


## uaeyah

> ذوق وإبدااع وإحساس فني رااائع
> 
> موفقين ان شاء الله
> 
> طرشي الرقم ع الخاص فديتج لوقت الحاجة


 :Salam Allah:  طرشت لج الرقم اختي

----------


## mero_rose

سلك التلفاز ظاهر, التفاصيل البسيطه ممكن تضيع عمل كبير

----------


## uaeyah

> سلك التلفاز ظاهر, التفاصيل البسيطه ممكن تضيع عمل كبير


شكرا على الملاحظة اختي وفعلا عندج حق في هذي

----------


## ومضه

مآشاء الله عليج .. \\ 

بشوف كمـ قياس حجرتيهـ وبرد أسالج .. ^_^ 


اللهـ يوفقج ياربي .. \\

----------


## uaeyah

> مآشاء الله عليج .. \\ 
> 
> بشوف كمـ قياس حجرتيهـ وبرد أسالج .. ^_^ 
> 
> 
> اللهـ يوفقج ياربي .. \\


Any Time ..

----------


## warda5

م من اي اماره وريد الرقم

----------


## ام_شذى

موفقه

----------


## uaeyah

> م من اي اماره وريد الرقم


بس امارة بوظبي الغالية

----------


## همسة امل

بالتوفيق

----------


## uaeyah

> بالتوفيق


Thank You

----------


## الـغـلا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ بالتــــــــــــــــــــــوفــــيــق أختي ~*¤ô§ô¤*~

و جان تبين مساعدة انا حاضرة

----------


## uaeyah

> ~*¤ô§ô¤*~ بالتــــــــــــــــــــــوفــــيــق أختي ~*¤ô§ô¤*~
> 
> و جان تبين مساعدة انا حاضرة


اشكرج غناتي

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقه


شكرا اختي الغالية

----------


## أوركيد الإمارات

بالتوفيق

----------


## 3annabah

وايد حلو والله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## أم خالد 75

عزيزتي أنا طلبت رقمج قبل و ما رديتي علي..

تصممين في دبي..

----------


## حلو

تقدرين تصممين لغرفة معاريس واتين ليييييييين العين

----------


## uaeyah

> تقدرين تصممين لغرفة معاريس واتين ليييييييين العين


هلا حبيبتي - انا بس انفذ في بوظبي دبي و العين صعب الحين 
السموحة

----------


## uaeyah

> عزيزتي أنا طلبت رقمج قبل و ما رديتي علي..
> 
> تصممين في دبي..


ممكن اصمم لج لكن تنفيذ صعب حاليا

----------


## باشة الغيد

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقه الغاليه


مشكورة الغالية

----------


## uaeyah

> بالتوفيق


شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## uaeyah

> وايد حلو والله يوفقج حبيبتي


هلا حبيبتي عيونج اللي حلوة

----------


## uaeyah

> م من اي اماره وريد الرقم


رديت عليج غناتي

----------


## ريح المسك

عندي مجلس حريم ..قياسة 7*6 فيه كسرة صغيرة مع حمام ..ممكن التواصل للتصميمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nice998

ما شاء الله أنا أبي مساعدتج في عمل ديكور بيتي

----------


## uaeyah

> عندي مجلس حريم ..قياسة 7*6 فيه كسرة صغيرة مع حمام ..ممكن التواصل للتصميمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :Salam Allah: 
طرشت لج الرقم غناتي و ان شاء الله نتواصل

----------


## uaeyah

خواتي لقد قمت بالرد على جميع الرسايل و السموحة على التأخير

----------


## ورد طايفي

ما شاء الله روعه
الله يوفقكم

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله روعه
> الله يوفقكم


شكرا يا ورد على ردج  :12 (97):

----------


## uaeyah

بعض اعمالنا التي هي تحت التنفيذ من اصباغ و اثاث و اعمال جبسية والباقي للاسف فقط لزواري من العملاء



 :12 (35): 



 :12 (35):

----------


## *^العنود^*

*ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
صراحة واااااااايد حلو إبداعكم والله يوفقكم

نحن في بيتنا صالة في النص مفتوحة من الطابق الأول على الأرضي
ومحاوطنها أعمدة مرسومة بتصميم الرخام أصفر وأخضر، وحطينا جلسة عربية
وفيها 3 مداخل، بس حابة أحط ستاير على الزاوية لأنه محد يقدر يجلس في النص
إلا وجابل البوابة الرئيسية  يعني لازم نسكر البيبان كلها، وبعد مش مريحة 
لأنه وايد مكشوف وخاصة إذا عندنا حد قاعد فيها، مايقدر حد من الأهل يمر جدامهم،
يعني سالفة طويلة  لووول

حبيبتي نحن في العين وممكن نطلع أبوظبي، وممكن أصور الصالة وأعطيج مقاساتها
وتنصحيني بأحسن طريقة للتغير إذا ممكن، وطبعاً هذه تعتبر استشارة وحقج محفوظ
إن شاء الله.
إذا ممكن رقمكم وموقعكم في بوظبي؟ ^___^

الله يسر أمركم ويغنيكم بالحلال ويصرف عنكم الحساد ويحفظكم يا رب 

أختج..العنود من العين*

----------


## shooooog

موفقة يالغلا

----------


## uaeyah

> *ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
> صراحة واااااااايد حلو إبداعكم والله يوفقكم
> 
> نحن في بيتنا صالة في النص مفتوحة من الطابق الأول على الأرضي
> ومحاوطنها أعمدة مرسومة بتصميم الرخام أصفر وأخضر، وحطينا جلسة عربية
> وفيها 3 مداخل، بس حابة أحط ستاير على الزاوية لأنه محد يقدر يجلس في النص
> إلا وجابل البوابة الرئيسية  يعني لازم نسكر البيبان كلها، وبعد مش مريحة 
> لأنه وايد مكشوف وخاصة إذا عندنا حد قاعد فيها، مايقدر حد من الأهل يمر جدامهم،
> يعني سالفة طويلة  لووول
> ...


غناتي العنود شكرا على المرور - و السالفة صدق مبينة عويصة لكم بس لها حل طبعا  :Sha2: 

انا طرشت لج الرقم اتصلي بيه وان شاء الله خير
الاستشارة طبعا هدية مننا لانها ترجع اولا و اخير للتنفيذ.
اتصلي بيه وان شاء الله خير

----------


## القمزية

كشخة الشغل الاخير 

بسألج غناتي اسعاركم من كم لين كم .. خاصة للاضاءة .. ممكن تخبريني عالخاص

----------


## (أم وديمه)

ماشاء الله روعه
ونحن عندنا بيت يديد بمجرد مانخلص البناء فيه اكيد بنيج عشان الديكور لانه يجنن
دمتي سالمه

----------


## البروج

ما شاء الله روووعة

----------


## *^العنود^*

*مشكووووووووورة غناتي

وإن شاء الله باتصل فيج اليوم إذا قدرت 

وماقصرتي صراحة وشكراً على سرعة الرد


دعواتــــــــــــكم*

----------


## uaeyah

> كشخة الشغل الاخير 
> 
> بسألج غناتي اسعاركم من كم لين كم .. خاصة للاضاءة .. ممكن تخبريني عالخاص


اختي كل شئ تابع لاختيارج والشئ اللي انتي بتختارينه هالايام صار صعب التكهن بالاسعار بسبب غلاء مواد البناء
بس ان شاء الله احنا بنتم ارخص من السوق لانه عمالتنا متوفرة و المصممين بعد من المكتب

----------


## القمزية

تم تخزين الرقم وبتصلبج فاجرب فرصة

----------


## فديتني M

روووووووووووووووووووعه والله 

ربي يوفقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

> تم تخزين الرقم وبتصلبج فاجرب فرصة


بانتظار اتصالج الغالية

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاء الله روعه
> ونحن عندنا بيت يديد بمجرد مانخلص البناء فيه اكيد بنيج عشان الديكور لانه يجنن
> دمتي سالمه


شكرا يا ام وديمة

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله روووعة


هلا حبيبتي - شكرا

----------


## لوليانو

ماشاء الله ... تسلم الأنااااامل المبدعه ...

----------


## لوليانو

... ممكن الرقم .... ^-^

----------


## uaeyah

> ... ممكن الرقم .... ^-^


هلا اختي شكرا عيونج اللي حلوة 
و طرشت لج الرقم بعد على الخاص

----------


## uaeyah

> روووووووووووووووووووعه والله 
> 
> ربي يوفقكم ان شاء الله


ويويفقج غناتي

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة يالغلا


شكرا فديتج

----------


## ريح القصيد

موفقة أختي

----------


## النرجس

ربي يوفقج اختي

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة أختي


هلا اختي اشكرج على المرور

----------


## nnaaddaa

ماشالله .. موفقه إنش الله ..

----------


## uaeyah

> ربي يوفقج اختي


شكرا اختي على المرور

----------


## Danat-DXB

موووفقه

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشالله .. موفقه إنش الله ..


اشكرج غناتي

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب +^.^+


شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشالله .. موفقه إنش الله ..


شكرا اختي

----------


## bedoor-2007

اريد العنوان او الرقم

----------


## uaeyah

> اريد العنوان او الرقم


طرشت الرقم اختي شيكي الخاص

----------


## ام مريم1

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الذوق الرفيع

----------


## أنين الحزن

رووووووووووووووووووووعة ..تسلم الأيادي الإماراتية

----------


## قصايد الهاملي

ما شاء الله رووووووووووووووووووووووعه

ربي يوفقج

----------


## أم منصور5

ما شاء الله روووووووعة

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الذوق الرفيع


عيونج اللي كلها ذوق يا ام مريم  :12 (97):

----------


## uaeyah

> رووووووووووووووووووووعة ..تسلم الأيادي الإماراتية


تسلمين غناتي و تسلم الامارات بكبرها و حماتها من شيوخ و حكام ان شاء الله

----------


## hamdane

رووووووووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

خواتي 

قصايد الهاملي 

أم منصور5

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## بنت راس الخيمة

تسوون في راس الخيمة

----------


## uaeyah

> تسوون في راس الخيمة


حاليا لا غناتي بس بوظبي و ضواحيها في حالة لو الفلة كاملة

----------


## حديث الورد

من فتره وانا ادور مصممة ديكور لغرفتي  :Smile: 

بس للأسف اني من دبي ولا كنت على طول بتعامل معاكم 


موفقين إن شا ءالله

----------


## uaeyah

> من فتره وانا ادور مصممة ديكور لغرفتي 
> 
> بس للأسف اني من دبي ولا كنت على طول بتعامل معاكم 
> 
> 
> موفقين إن شا ءالله


ان شاء الله بنفتتح في دبي خلال السنوات الياية

----------


## math

بالتوفييييييييق أختي ^_^ وما شاء الله شغلكم رووووووووعة  :Smile:

----------


## *ام رواض*

موفقه اختي
انا ابغي اسوي ديكور حق شقة 3 غرف وصاله
وانا من بوظبي
ممكن ع الخاص شوي  :Smile:

----------


## uaeyah

> بالتوفييييييييق أختي ^_^ وما شاء الله شغلكم رووووووووعة


مشكورة الغالية

----------


## UM ZAYED1

ماشاءالله روعه

----------


## الموج الحزين

رووووووووووووووووووووعة الغالية ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## uaeyah

UM ZAYED1 

الموج الحزين 

شكرا على مروركم الطيب و كل سنة وانتو طيبين

----------


## umRashid

ممكن الرقم عالخاص

----------


## uaeyah

> ممكن الرقم عالخاص


طرشت لج الرقم غناتي شيكي الخاص

----------


## حزن_العين

مووووووووووفقه

----------


## uaeyah

> مووووووووووفقه


شكرا يا حزن العين

----------


## ملاك الرووووح

ما شاء الله روووووعة 
ممكن اطرشين لي رقمج

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

ماشاءا لله شغل روووعه
ربي يوفقكم

----------


## مـــــــي

تسلمين على هالذوق الحلو بس عندي استفسار إذا سمحتي...تقدرين تصمميلي كشك صغير لأني أن شالله مبتدية بمشروع صغير وأنا من فتره أدور تصميم كشك بسيط

----------


## mashail

ماشاءالله

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله روووووعة 
> ممكن اطرشين لي رقمج


حاظرين يا ملاك الروح

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاءا لله شغل روووعه
> ربي يوفقكم


شكرا اختي والله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاءالله


شكرا اختي

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاءالله


شكرا اختي

----------


## *ام رواض*

> موفقه اختي
> انا ابغي اسوي ديكور حق شقة 3 غرف وصاله
> وانا من بوظبي
> ممكن ع الخاص شوي


اختي انا ما رديتي علي  :Frown:

----------


## منوتي

ممكن اختي( سلك) ابا اشوف تلبيس الاب توب حابه اشتري

----------


## uaeyah

> ممكن اختي( سلك) ابا اشوف تلبيس الاب توب حابه اشتري


مافهمت الغالية  :12 (97):

----------


## M.E

الغاليه طرشي الرقم ع الخاص

----------


## سلفانا

ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب +^.^+

----------


## نهال بركات

*شغلك رائع
وذوقك عالى
وتوقيعك تحفة
ربي يوفقك*

----------


## الصمت77

ماشاء الله وايد حلو موفقــــــــــــــة الغالية

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب +^.^+


شكرا يا سلفانا

----------


## uaaemoon

بالتوفيق الغاليه أدور لي مقاول يبني بيتنا و إنشاء الله أتكونين ممصمة بيتي

----------


## uaeyah

> بالتوفيق الغاليه أدور لي مقاول يبني بيتنا و إنشاء الله أتكونين ممصمة بيتي


من هالعين  :44 (20):  قبل هالعين  :44 (28):

----------


## موزة سويدان

الغالية طرشيلي رقمج

----------


## mero_rose

بالتوفيق

----------


## كشكش

تسلمي يالغالية

----------


## خيالة العنود

موفقة غناتي

----------


## ^تـوتـه^

ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## غلات الروح

رووووووووعه
ماشاء الله عليج .....

----------


## uaeyah

نهال بركات 

الصمت77 

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## Miss Civil

روعة وموفقة باذن الله

----------


## قوقعه

مرحبا اختي ممكن ترسليلي الرقم على الخاص

----------


## om adm

ماشاء الله عليك مبدعه

----------


## صآفية النية

رووووعه موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## زهرة الوفا

ماشالله عليج اختي ............... موفقة الغالية

----------


## الفيروزي

مشالله واااااايد حلو
الله يوفقكن انشالله ^.^

----------


## **باربي**

موفقة قلبوووووووو

----------


## uaeyah

mero_rose 

كشكش 

خيالة العنود

^تـوتـه^ 

غلات الروح 

مشكورين حبايبي على مروركم الطيب و تعليقاتكم اللي هي اكثر من روعة -- اخجلتم تواضعي و اسمحو لي على الرد المتأخر

----------


## تومة

بصراحة أنت أكثر من روعة .. فعلا شي راقي .. ياريت لو ما تبخلين علينا ببعض الأفكار بين الفترة والثانية مدام عندج كل هالإبداعات .. مادري تشتغلين فالشارجة بعد ولا ..

----------


## uaeyah

> مرحبا اختي ممكن ترسليلي الرقم على الخاص


طرشت الرقم غناتي

----------


## ركن الفن

*بصراااااااااحة روعة 

وموفقة الغالية*

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن
الله يوفقكن يا بنات بلادي


خواتي 
شجعوا المهارات المواطنه 
وخلوا خيركم في بلادكم

----------


## مريوم ش

,وااااااااااااااو أنا كنت أتمنى أكوون مصممه ديكور بس للأسف الظروف ماسمحت اني أدخل ها التخصص في الجاامعه من وين اتعلمتي التصميم ولا هي فطره موهبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مريوم ش

ممكن الرقم لو سمحتي

----------


## uaeyah

ركن الفن 
برنسيسة دبي 
مريوم ش 
شكرا على كلماتكن الطيبة و مروركم الرائع

----------


## uaeyah

> بصراحة أنت أكثر من روعة .. فعلا شي راقي .. ياريت لو ما تبخلين علينا ببعض الأفكار بين الفترة والثانية مدام عندج كل هالإبداعات .. مادري تشتغلين فالشارجة بعد ولا ..


شكرا يا تومة عيونج الغالية

----------


## uaeyah

om adm 

صآفية النية  :13 (7): 

زهرة الوفا  :13 (7): 

الفيروزي  :13 (7): 

شكرا 

اخجلتم تواضعي  :44(14):

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة قلبوووووووو


شكرا يا قلبوووووووووووووووووو

----------


## uaeyah

كل من طرش لي يطلب الرقم ارسلت له جميع ارقامي

واسمحو لي على التأخير

----------


## لوميه حلوه

حلووة

----------


## uaeyah

> حلووة


عيونج حلوة  :13 (19):

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة غناتي


شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## دلوووعة أمها

موفقة اختي .. الصراحة تصاميم راااااااااائعة ... والله يكثر من الأيادي المواطنة ... وإن شاء الله ما بنساج لما ابني بيت يديد ..

----------


## amoor12

ما شالله على أفكاركم روووووووووعة بالتوفيق

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

موفقة حبوبتي

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة اختي .. الصراحة تصاميم راااااااااائعة ... والله يكثر من الأيادي المواطنة ... وإن شاء الله ما بنساج لما ابني بيت يديد ..


مشكورة غناتي

----------


## ام الغالي*

روعه تبارك الله

----------


## fikraa

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## خفويه

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## Uae_roses

رووووووووووعة
بالتوفيق يا

----------


## LittLe.

> ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب +^.^+


very nice

----------


## uaeyah

amoor12 

برنسيسة دبي 

شكرا خواتي على مروركن

----------


## uaeyah

> روعه تبارك الله


Thanks a Lot

----------


## فطًامي

بغيت رقمج على الخاص .. بتخلص فلتي الصيف و يمكن احتاجج

----------


## توتاه

انشاءالله ابني بيتي ورجعلج وبالتوفيق

----------


## ام مرر

ممكن الرقم والعنوان

----------


## Rashid Mam

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه انشالله لبيتي. بسيصير بالعين

----------


## uaeyah

> روعه تبارك الله


مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## mimi77

موفقات خواتي  :Smile:

----------


## uaeyah

فطًامي 

توتاه 

ام مرر 

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## shbany

روعة ولا في الأحلام

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقات خواتي


مشكورة اختي الغالية

----------


## cheep

والله روعة شغلكن موفقات يارب

----------


## عنيني

ابي الاسم والرقم الهاتف واالعنوان على الايميل

----------


## soswa545

ماشاء الله روووووووووووووووووووعة مررررررررررررررررررره جنان يهوس
ادعوا لي احصل بيت وراح اكون زبونة عندكم انشالله لاني اشجع الصناعة الوطنية

----------


## uaeyah

> والله روعة شغلكن موفقات يارب


مشكورة اختي ما تقصرين

----------


## دلع دويه

موفقة

----------


## خزانة فن

بصراحة شغلكم راااااااااائع 
يا ليتكم في السعودية 
الله يوفقكم ويكثر من امثالكم

----------


## أم سـعيـد

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

عنيني 

soswa545 

مشكورين على المرور خواتي

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة


شكرا اختي

----------


## الحزينة2007

ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله روووووعة و الله يوفقج يا رب


مشكورة الغالية ماتقصرين

----------


## uaeyah

> بصراحة شغلكم راااااااااائع 
> يا ليتكم في السعودية 
> الله يوفقكم ويكثر من امثالكم


مشكورة اختي الكريمة

----------


## jawaher55

ما شاء الله عليكم الله يوفقكم بس ساعدوني في الحمامات وغرف الاطفال

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله عليكم الله يوفقكم بس ساعدوني في الحمامات وغرف الاطفال


شكرا اختي

----------


## uaeyah

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


شكرا يا ام سعيد

----------


## عيون دبي

الغاليه انا من دبي وبيتنا في البرشاء وبغيتج اتصممين الصاله وان شاء الله بييب لج المقاسات وممكن اتطرشين لي رقمج ع الخاص.

----------


## Noura80

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## uaeyah

> بالتوفيق الغالية


مشكورة غناتي

----------


## uaeyah

> الغاليه انا من دبي وبيتنا في البرشاء وبغيتج اتصممين الصاله وان شاء الله بييب لج المقاسات وممكن اتطرشين لي رقمج ع الخاص.


طرشت الرقم اختي

----------


## uaeyah

> روعة ولا في الأحلام


ههههههههههه الله يحلي ايامج و يحقق احلامج حبيبتي

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشالله عليج و ربي يوفقج


شكرا

----------


## الهم

اختى ممكن رقمج

----------


## M!s.Uae

رووووووووووعه

الله يوفقج

----------


## uaeyah

> اختى ممكن رقمج


طرشت الرقم حبيبتي

----------


## شانيل

بتوفيق لج

----------


## *ام هزاع*

مااشاء الله عليج

الله يوفقج 

بس كنت حابه اسأل وين مسويه المساند اللي فالميلس الاخضر

----------


## uaeyah

> مااشاء الله عليج
> 
> الله يوفقج 
> 
> بس كنت حابه اسأل وين مسويه المساند اللي فالميلس الاخضر


هذي خدمات احنا نوفرها للزباين عن طريج خياييط للجلسات

----------


## tiara

الله يوفقج..............

----------


## uaeyah

> بتوفيق لج


شكرا اختي

----------


## سبووج

الصور مب طالعة ممكن تطرشين لي الصور

----------


## وديما

ماشاء الله ...أكثر من رائع الله يوفقكم..

----------


## سبووج

كيف اتواصل معاج وفي مجال تسوين لي الممر يعني المدخل وكم المدة عشان تخلصين

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

موووووووووووفقه يااااااااارب

----------


## uaeyah

> كيف اتواصل معاج وفي مجال تسوين لي الممر يعني المدخل وكم المدة عشان تخلصين


 :SalamAlikom: 
غناتي عادة اخذ مقاولة الفلة كاملة يعني لو ممر يمكن ما باقدر انفذ لج 
السموحة منج حبيبتي

----------


## سبووج

ولا الميلس

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاء الله ...أكثر من رائع الله يوفقكم..


مشكورة اختي

----------


## uaeyah

> موووووووووووفقه يااااااااارب


شكرا يا برنسيسة كلج ذوق

----------


## uaeyah

> ولا الميلس


لو تحبين اصمم لج الميلس بس

----------


## uaeyah

قريبا باعرض اخر اعمالي اللي اتنفذت

----------


## samu'

موفقة إن شاء الله اختي ..

يا ريت اختي تعطيني رقمج لأن ابني بيت وعقب سنتين ان شاء الله بيخلص فيمكن احتاج لهذاك الوقت واخاف ما احصلج

----------


## أم عيال

ممكن رقمج عالخاص

----------


## besmart

الله يوفقكم في المشروع 

وإلى الأمام

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة إن شاء الله اختي ..
> 
> يا ريت اختي تعطيني رقمج لأن ابني بيت وعقب سنتين ان شاء الله بيخلص فيمكن احتاج لهذاك الوقت واخاف ما احصلج


الله يوفقج اختي ان شاء الله

----------


## وسنْ

آخر صورة بجم تسوينها؟

ردي علي ضروري

----------


## احلى دخون

^في ميزان حسناتج^

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يوفقكم في المشروع 
> 
> وإلى الأمام


شكرا اختي

----------


## فطًامي

الغاليه بغيت اسم المحل ابي اشوف اكثر من شغلكم كيف التواصل .. ممكن على الخاص..

----------


## uaeyah

> الغاليه بغيت اسم المحل ابي اشوف اكثر من شغلكم كيف التواصل .. ممكن على الخاص..


طرشت لج رقمية كلميني و بنتفق ان شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

> ^في ميزان حسناتج^


شكرا غناتي امين ان شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

> آخر صورة بجم تسوينها؟
> 
> ردي علي ضروري


حسب الامتار و المواد

----------


## ندى العلي

موفقه الغاليه وانا قيمتج اب ممتاز لانه الشغل يستاهل

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقه الغاليه وانا قيمتج اب ممتاز لانه الشغل يستاهل


تسلم عيونج اللي قيمت و الله يحفظج ان شاء الله

----------


## الفـ روح ــقيد

*موفقين ان شاء الله .. الفكره روعه ... وانا عندي استفسار على الخاص*

----------


## ام أوس

الله يوفقج ان شاء الله 

تصميماتج حلوه ما شاء الله و يريت تزيدينا من هالصور الحلوه

و يسلمو

----------


## uaeyah

> الله يوفقج ان شاء الله 
> 
> تصميماتج حلوه ما شاء الله و يريت تزيدينا من هالصور الحلوه
> 
> و يسلمو


انا بخلص من موقع جريب ان شاء الله 
وبارفق الصور عقبها 

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## reem hamad

ماشاء الله .....شيء مبدع .....ممكن الرقم على الخاص 
وبالتوفيق حبوبة

----------


## uaeyah

> ماشاء الله .....شيء مبدع .....ممكن الرقم على الخاص 
> وبالتوفيق حبوبة


رديت عليج يا ريم

----------


## uaeyah

> *موفقين ان شاء الله .. الفكره روعه ... وانا عندي استفسار على الخاص*


شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## uaeyah

> ممكن رقمج عالخاص


رديت عليج اختي

----------


## uaeyah

اللي طلبو مني الصور طرشتهن على الخاص

----------


## فنر66

موفقة وايد حلو

----------


## أم فلاح2

ماشالله وايد حلو

----------


## سبووج

وانا ابى اشوف الصور للميلس

----------


## Bronzya

وااااو ما شاء الله حلوه الفكره والتصميم عيبني وايد

----------


## أحلى_اماراتية

وااااااااااااااااو ما شااااااااااء الله روعه ممكن الرقم لو سمحتي

----------


## uaeyah

> وااااااااااااااااو ما شااااااااااء الله روعه ممكن الرقم لو سمحتي


شكرا غناتي

----------


## uaeyah

شكرا لكل اللي مرن على موضوعي و طلبو مني رقمي الخاص للتواصل

----------


## uaeyah

> موفقة وايد حلو


مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## نهال بركات

بالتوفيق غناتى

----------


## ام الوصايف

ماشاء الله روعة الله يوفقج غناتي

----------


## uaeyah

> بالتوفيق غناتى


شكرا يا نهال و الله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## uaeyah

ياريت تتطلعون على موضوعي اليديد اللي نزلت فيه صور اكثر

----------


## mirah

ما شاء الله عليج ذوقج وايد روعة

----------


## هطول

ما شاء الله وايد حلوين

----------


## uaeyah

> ما شاء الله وايد حلوين


شكرا غناتي

----------

